

Seriously, why do you still have an iPhone? - fuad
http://opensource.com/life/10/6/seriously-why-do-you-still-have-iphone

======
c1sc0
Seriously, why do you assume that every single open-source fan likes free
software on ideological instead of pragmatical grounds? Has it dawned on you
that a development philosophy that works for the server room may not be the
best approach for developing mainstream consumer devices.

~~~
jpdbaugh
I agree. Its pretty impossible to argue that Apple's strategy isn't working
for them. They make marvelous products.

------
mr_eel
Seriously; as soon as someone makes a phone better than the iPhone, I'll buy
it. I've used Android phones and I feel they have a lot of potential, but the
lack the polish, the fit-and-finish that the iPhone has. Frankly; I don't
enjoy using them because they always seem laggy or the UIs between apps are
wildly inconsistent.

These are fixable issues, but I haven't seen anything yet.

------
char
The main reason I'm completely happy with my iPhone, even with all its closed-
ness, is because for me, it's just a phone. All I want out of my device is
basic phone functionalities, a simple camera, access to the Internet, and the
ability to play some games.

Until there are several features I truly feel like I'm missing out on because
I'm stuck in Closed iPhone Land, or until there's a distinctly better device
out there, I'm going to stick with it.

------
stusmith1977
Well I don't have either, but if I were buying, my thoughts would go like
this:

"If I get an iPhone, I know which one to buy (iPhone 4), and I know it will
all work out of the box".

"If I buy an Android phone, I have to compare between about a bazillion
models, and I don't know whether each has a separate app store, and if I get
the 'wrong' Android phone I'll regret it".

Basically, there's /too much/ choice in the Android market.

~~~
pavlov
Are there actually any Android phones with a separate app store?

It sounds like your thinking has been seeded with plenty of Android FUD. The
differences between models are not as substantial as that.

(If you're talking about fragmentation from the developer's point of view,
don't forget that the iOS ecosystem is not immune to it either. Some iOS
devices have an advanced GPU with shader support, others don't. Some devices
have a camera and microphone, others don't. Many iPod touches have not been
upgraded beyond the original OS release that they shipped with, because the
newer version costs $20. And so on...)

